# Common Venting



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Though I seen on this forum where some one posted pictures of a cascading hot water heating system where the plastic venting was common for all units ...

What brand is this ?


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Besides Navien combi units ? If I remember right Viessmann Vitodens can be common vented.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Aerco Modulex Venting PDF

These are awesome and each boiler has its own redundancy.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Aerco Modulex Venting PDF
> 
> These are awesome and each boiler has its own redundancy.


 Aerco modulex boilers are great but big bucks to maintain.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Most of all the brands can be common vented. They just have to be designed by a engineer


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Aerco modulex boilers are great but big bucks to maintain.


If they have it to install they should have it to maintain :thumbup:


----------

